# Neil T. Anderson ???



## Mayflower (May 19, 2009)

Is anyone familair with the teachings and books of Neil T. Anderson (like Victory Over the Darkness & bondage breaker) ?

Any thoughts abouts Neil T. Anderson ?


----------



## DMcFadden (May 19, 2009)

Neil is an interesting mix. He is essentially a dispensationalist (Talbot) with a concern for the demonic. Unlike some of the wilder eyed types, however, he puts most of his stress upon the importance of repentance and restoration. I have read a number of critiques of him over the years, but cannot find any of them right off the bat (I'm sitting in a boring meeting at work at the moment).


----------



## Rich Koster (May 19, 2009)

He has been dangerously influenced by the New Apostolic Reformation. In his writings you will find a practice of "declaring and releasing", a practice found in C. Peter Wagner, Chuck Pierce & Cindy Jacobs circles, but only God declares (or commands a prophet to) and releases in scripture.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 19, 2009)

http://www.equip.org/articles/neil-anderson-and-freedom-in-Christ-ministries-a-general-critique-

The Bondage Maker: Examining The Message and Method of Neil T. Anderson. Part Two: Spiritual Warfare and the 'Truth Encounter'

Here is a critique by Elliot Miller of the Christian Research Institute.


----------

